

RSS for Twitter Lists - voidfiles
http://twiterlist2rss.appspot.com/

======
jazzychad
Tried to make a feed for the @twitter/team list.

[http://twiterlist2rss.appspot.com/twitter/lists/team/statuse...](http://twiterlist2rss.appspot.com/twitter/lists/team/statuses.rss)

got a python traceback.

~~~
almery
Likewise.

~~~
voidfiles
I am getting lots of 400's for every 200 I suggest using with google reader
should gloss over the failures till I van figure out what's wrong.

------
ax0n
Very cool, as this was one of my biggest gripes about lists. I do hope that
RSS for lists becomes a feature on twitter.com but this should work for now.
Thanks!

------
voidfiles
I know the name is mis-spelled it was late at night when I registered the
name.

